# bees congregating out side the hive entrance is this normal?



## Beesty (May 20, 2011)

Perhaps I have a problem forming or just need a talk off the ledge.
I don't even know what info to put with my question so I will just make a short ramble.

New to Beekeeping and just got my two hives as complete deeps one week ago to the day.
I have never heard of bees congregating out side the hive entrance.
They are piled three deep and hanging like icicles from the front landing board, not on the hive face.
I have a second deep on both hives and an inner cover and telescoping cover.
plenty of bees fanning the entrance which is full open, good shade most of the day, they have built out 2/3 of second deep.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Bees will hang outside the hive to control the temperature inside the hive, the description you described is referred to as bearding. They sound like strong hives that need to have room added. It sounds like it’s time to add surplus supers, and start collecting rent form the bees.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Listen to Mr. Bean.


----------



## Beesty (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Brent for talking me off the cliff, good to know that i won't have to scoop them back into the hive.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

This kind of behavior is typical of strong hives during hot weather, when I was a kid before most homes had air conditioning, my mom kicked us all outside to play, this helped cool the house down. 
I have seen them in big piles in front of the landing board, when is cools down they know there way back into the hive.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#bearding

Bearding.


----------

